# Intelsat 805



## lokam (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi
I would like to know , 
what equipment required to get the free channels on intelsat 805.Whare can I buy
Where can I find more information about free channels on intelsat 805
Thanks


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

From looking at the LyngSat listings for Intelsat 805, there are very few free-to-air TV channels on it. I only see one actually -- the rest is free radio.

So, unless you just want Telefe Internacional for free, I don't think IntelSat 805 is a good choice for free TV, sorry.

Then again, I could be wrong -- I'm just going by my reading of the LyngSat listings. I actually haven't ever pointed anything at Intelsat 805, of course.

- John...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

NBA, NASCAR and other digital feeds in the extended C band below 3700 mhz. You need a BUD(Big Ugly Dish) and combo analog/digital receiver with postioner control.

You also need to be able to see farther east(55.5w) than EchoStar 3(61.5w).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Bucks at Pistons there now on 3677 H Mpeg2 4:2:0


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Odd. LyngSat doesn't show anything at 3677, right?

You need to report some transponders to LyngSat, JohnH! 

- John...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh, but it does show something on 3676 H which is close enough for any receiver/LNB combo I can afford.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Oh, but it does show something on 3676 H which is close enough for any receiver/LNB combo I can afford.


Ah -- yes -- that makes sense. I had been ignoring the "feeds" that were on there -- I forgot that those would be visible FTA in many cases.

On a side note, I noticed that LyngSat lists quite a few channels on IntelSat 805 that are "digital, clear" (according to the color/legend) that do not seem to be encrypted -- but that they didn't put the little "F" logo for FTA by them. "Gemini TV", for example, just to pick one at random. Are these FTA stations? Any idea why LyngSat just lists them as "digital, clear" but without the FTA mark? Just curious. Thanks.

- John...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Free TV category is a recent addition to Lyngsat. Many of the channels apparently have not been updated with the link to the category. The color is still the indication as it always has been.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm... Ok -- so they are standard FTA channels too as long as they are colored for "digital, clear", right? Good to know!

And, I guess it must be "relatively recent." I mean, the FTA TV stuff has been at LyngSat for at least a year now... I remember looking at it before I bought my DVB-S stuff to see what I'd be able to pick up... And that was quite a while ago.

But, still, guess it just needs to be updated. Thanks!

- John...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Digital clear could also be Digicipher. So it needs to have the DVB designation to be Mpeg2/DVB FTA. Some of those may be 4:2:2 or HD, as well.


----------



## lokam (Jan 21, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> From looking at the LyngSat listings for Intelsat 805, there are very few free-to-air TV channels on it. I only see one actually -- the rest is free radio.
> 
> So, unless you just want Telefe Internacional for free, I don't think IntelSat 805 is a good choice for free TV, sorry.
> 
> ...


There some international channels I am looking for. could you please tell me what kind of dish required, where can I find. Thanks


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Are you looking to watch these on your TV or your PC? I only have experience with DVB-S PC cards... I don't really know much about any set-top boxes to recommend for DVB-S, sorry. Maybe JohnH or someone else would be better to answer if that is what you are looking for...

- John...


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Try smallear.com and ebay. I bought a used digital reciever for $50 on ebay. It's a used commercial receiver, so it doesn't do autoscan and all that fancy stuff, but it has a small memory to input the channels and it pulls in everything just fine. There's a full suite of locals from Alaska, lots of UPN and WB and some nice canadian feeds as well as a bunch of foreign programming. 

If the programming is in the "ku" band, then you can get a smaller dish, but if it's c-band in digital, then you need a big 6 to 10 foot dish depending on where you're located. I've got a 7.5 ft dish in Oregon and haven't had any trouble pulling in all the sats on the arc. Digital is a little harder to tune in than analog, so you need to move your big dish to the sat location, then use the fine tuning on the dish mover to get it in just the right spot to peak the digital feeds. 

There are little package deals on ebay that will get you a small ku dish and a receiver for about $200 or so dollars, maybe less if you're patient and check ebay every couple days. That will allow you to point at one sat. and get the ku feeds off of it.


----------

